# Chinchillas looking for homes



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Jade and Jasper a std pair ( male castrated) approx 2yrs old . Available for rehoming now










Pearl beige mum ( age unknown) and Pippa std daughter . Ready 17 July ( when Pippa will be 12 weeks ) 
Pearl :wub:










Pippa :wub:










If you feel you can offer any of these chins a good home please get in touch thanx.gif

I also have a few pairs of males on my waiting list desperate for new homes if anyone can help 

A donation is required and an adoption agreement has to be signed


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope you find a forever home for the cuties!
sorry i cant offer one, mum wouldnt allow me more pets untill i move out lol.

Chloe


----------

